# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΟΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ...ΦΟΒΟΣ-ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ!!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!Εδω και 4 μερες εχω πονους(σουβλιες)σε ολο το σωμα,στηθος,χερια,ποδια,πλα τη,ακομα μεχρι και στα δαχτυλα κατεβαινει.Δεν ξερω πως μ'επιασε ετσι ξαφνικα,αλλα εχω τρελαθει απο το αγχος και το φοβο μηπως εχω κατι σοβαρο...λεω κατι θα εχω στα κοκκαλα για να ποναω ετσι!Εχω γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη με κρισεις πανικου και νοσοβοφια και το παλευω 4 χρονια τωρα...αυτη τη στιγμη εχω ξεκινησει αγωγη με λαντοζ(2 καθε πρωι) και 3 ζαναξ του 1mg(3 φορες τη μερα σπαστα).Εχω κανει ολα αυτα τα χρονια αμετρητες εξετασεις,αιματολογικες,αξ ονικες,ακτινογραφιες,τριπλ εξ καρδιας...ολες παντα μια χαρα εβγαιναν!Ας μην αναφερθω στις επισκεψεις μου στα νοσοκομεια(στα επειγοντα),εχω χασει το μετρημα.Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω,μου εχει κατσει στο μυαλο οτι εχω καρκινο στα κοκκαλα αυτη τη φορα... και κυριολεκτικα τρεμω απο το φοβο μου,εχω να βγω σχεδον μια βδομαδα απο το σπιτι!

----------


## Christina82

Πας σε ψυχολογο?

----------


## minaspap

Σε ψυχιατρο παω,1 φορα το μηνα για να με δει και να μου γραψει φαρμακα...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πρώτα απ' όλα ηρέμησε! Εφόσον έχεις διεγνωσμένη αυτήν την ασθένεια τότε πρόσπάθησε να κάνεις μια μικρή αυθυποβολή και να πεις ότι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## red

δεν εχεις καρκινο στα κοκκαλα.καταθλιψη εχεις.θα φυγει με τα χαπια,αν και χρειαζεται συχνοτερη και συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια,και αγωγη με χαπια φυσικα.Κουραγιο ,προσπαθω να γινω καλα και εγω απο κατι εξισου τραγικο..ειμαι πεπισμενη για καρκινο στον εγκεφαλο,κανω μαγνητικες συνεχεια.,ποναω στο κεφαλι και στη μυτη τρεχω στα επειγοντα και στους γιατρους....ΚΑΝΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.σημερα αρχισα τα σιπραλεξ,ολα θα μας πανε καλα...

----------


## minaspap

Μακαρι red να εχεις δικιο...γιατι οι πονοι ειναι τοσο δυνατοι που ωρες ωρες μου ερχεται να τρεξω παλι στα επειγοντα να ζητησω βοηθεια,ειδικα οταν με χτυπανε οι πονοι και στο στηθος,λεω παει τωρα θα παθω εμφραγμα!Αυτο με τον εγκεφαλο το εχω περασει και το περναω ακομα...εχω κανει μεσα σε 6 χρονια 3 αξονικες στο κεφαλι επειδη με ποναγε και απο το φοβο μηπως εχω κατι σοβαρο...ολες παντα μια χαρα εβγαιναν,αλλα οποτε παλι με ξαναπιανει πονοκεφαλος το μυαλο μου παντα στο κακο παει!

----------


## πεννυ

Κι εγώ ήμουν κολλημένη με τον εγκέφαλο και ότι έχω καρκίνο. Βέβαια πονοκεφάλους δεν είχα παρά μόνο πιάσιμο στον αυχένα και ένα μόνιμο βάρος όπως και τώρα που γράφω. Πήγα σε νευρολόγους έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος για καρκινικούς δείκτες, έκανα αξονική παρά την άρνηση των γιατρών. Μου έλεγαν ότι είναι τελείως άχρηστη γιατί απλά δεν έχω τίποτα. Μου έφυγε η ιδέα αφού η αξονική φυσικά βγήκε καθαρή και ως δια μαγείας και το βάρος. Κατάλαβα ότι μάλλον είναι αυχενικό γιατί πονάνε και τα χέρια μου και ειδικά το δεξί. Από τον αυχένα μέχρι τα δάχτυλα που μουδιάζουνε. Ειδικά το μπράτσο δεν μπορώ να το σηκώσω. Το βράδυ δε μπορω να κοιμηθώ από τον πόνο. Δε βολεύομαι πουθενά. Η ιδέα που έχω μόνιμα είναι ότι θα τρελαθώ αν δεν έχω ήδη και περνάω από έλεγχο τον εαυτό μου και τις κινησεις μου και τα λόγια μου συνέχεια. Ο ψυχίατρος και η ψυχολόγος που συμβουλεύομαι μου λένε οτι δεν έχω τίποτα. Επαιρνα φάρμακα αλλά δε με βοήθησαν, με έκαναν πιο χάλια από ότι ήμουν και αφού περασα τις πρώτες μέρες μέχρι να τα συνηθίσω που έχουν τις παρενέργειες. Οτι και να μου λέει ο ψυχίατρος εγώ δεν ανακουφίζομαι. Αμα τον πάρω τηλεφωνο και του πω τι αισθάνομαι γελάει μαζί μου. Απλά είμαι λέει σαν το ρομπότ που κάνει τα πάντα για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι στην οικογένεια χωρίς να λέει όχι. Βέβαια αυτό που είναι και η ρίζα του όλου κακού και ας μην το παραδέχομαι είναι ότι ο γιος μου που είναι 8 χρόνων εχει παραπληγία με νοητική και κινητική καθυστέρηση και κάθε μέρα είναι μια δοκιμασία για μένα. Αυτο και μόνο τα λέει όλα αλλά ήθελα να είμαι αλλιώς και να μην έχω αυτά που με βασανίζουν ψυχολογικά.

----------


## red

πενυ μου κουραγιο..αυτη τη στιγμη που σου μιλαω ειμαι σε πανικο,ποναει το κεφαλι μου,κλαιω ,εχω βαρος στα μηνιγγια,παει να σκασει στο σημειο των αυτιων το κρανιο...ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΡΙΚΤΑ.δεν ξερω πως θα ζησω με ολα αυτα,το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανω κουραγιο,να παρω για δευτερη φορα τη θεραπεια μου (ειμαι ηδη στη 2η μερα) και να περιμενω,,καποια στιγμη θα νιωσω καλυτερα δεν μπορει...Ξερω ποσο εξαντλητικη ειναι αυτη η διαταραχη με τις αρρωστειες...απο εφημερευον σε εφημερευον...ευχομαι να γινουμε καλα...Και οσο για το παιδακι σου ,τι να πω πενυ μου,δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως ειναι για μια μητερα να ξερει πως το παιδι της εχει προβλημα....ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ!ΜΟΝΟ ΑΦΤΟ

----------


## DrP

Επειδή λυπάμαι να βλέπω κόσμο να ταλαιπωρείται με χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας , θα πρότεινα να κάνεις παράλληλα με όλα αυτά και Ομοιοπαθητική . Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις με συμπτώματα σαν τα δικά σου που έχουν γίνει καλά , οπότε αν θέλεις πραγματικά , αυτή είναι μια καλή λύση

----------

